
Free prescriptions for all under the age of 25 in Ontario, Canada - ziikutv
http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/toronto/budget-2017-sidebar-1.4086229
======
ZeroGravitas
Always interesting to see right-wing parties attack universal government
handouts on the basis that it'll go to rich people.

Do they assume that their wealthier voters know that it's a bluff?

------
ziikutv
I think there will be significant rise in prescriptions.

